# Petculture?



## architeuthis (Apr 22, 2010)

Just went by the former Petcetera store in Chilliwack and noticed it is now called Petculture.
A few of the other former lower mainland Petceteras have also changed over to Petculture.
I didn't stop in so I don't know if they are even open yet.
I hope it is not just a renamed Petcetera.


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

yup renamed Petcetra lol


----------



## Kolat (Jul 21, 2014)

I was checking out IPS in Richmond but was surprised when I saw the Petcetera across the street still open. I was in a rush to catch a movie so didn't get to go inside or do a double take on the sign. Is it just renamed to Pet Culture as well?


----------



## MarcelBro (Apr 10, 2014)

The petcetra in abbotsford changed to a mr pets and every time I go in there the prices on there stuff is way higher then any other store iv been too.


----------



## Dawna (Jul 29, 2013)

The one at north road is also renamed to petculture but none of the prices and selections have changed. There is an "event" where you purchase 50$ of items, you get a 20$ off your next 50$ purchase or something. So basically buy 100$ of stuff for 80$.

While there, I saw the biggest aquarium mystery snail ever. Size of my fist. To make sure I wasnt hallucinating I took a pic of it next to my fist and showed it to my friend


----------



## Goldstone (Oct 6, 2013)

I think they have some of the best prices ever, I was at the one in richmond and all their corys were $2.99 even panda corys. Giant goldfish for $60 Wow that thing was huge, haven't seen a giant oranda goldfish that big for sale in a long time.


----------



## Ra's al Ghul (Apr 28, 2010)

No its not a re named pet cetera, Pet Culture is under the PJ pets umbrella. But we should support our sponsors


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

Not too sure about it being part of PJ's. It was a small chain out east that has suddenly jumped to the west coast.
The one here is pretty much the same as the petcetera that was there before - 
Based on one 10 minute visit I'll stick to mail order or my annual trip to the mainland.


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Ales is right, quick google can do wonderful things for people

Pet Culture Archives | Ontario SPCA Blog


----------



## HashAsh (May 13, 2014)

I went in to check it out last week. Same thing but they were working on rearranging products...


----------



## Rowdy (Feb 20, 2014)

I went to the richmond one, they had a ton of community fish, electric blue jamp dempseys, and 1 bolivian ram. Way better fish stock but everything else is meh.


----------



## pistachoo (Sep 6, 2010)

Dawna said:


> While there, I saw the biggest aquarium mystery snail ever. Size of my fist. To make sure I wasnt hallucinating I took a pic of it next to my fist and showed it to my friend
> View attachment 63361


That's a fantastic giant snail! I wonder how fast it moves and how much it eats...



Ra's al Ghul said:


> No its not a re named pet cetera, Pet Culture is under the PJ pets umbrella. But we should support our sponsors


FWIW, I was foraging for liquidation deals in May before the Petcetera in Richmond closed its doors; the employees told me that Petcetera was going under for good this time, that they were being bought out by PJ's Pets, and that they'd all remain employed there but with different bosses.


----------



## AccidentalAquarist (Sep 11, 2013)

AccidentalAquarist said:


> ...The one here is pretty much the same as the petcetera that was there before -
> Based on one 10 minute visit ...


I have to take this back, decided to wander through the local one again.
Same staff but they seem to have had some training now, and the tanks look clean and healthy.


----------

